# snorkel



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just wondering if u snorkel 650 XT is there any computer stuff u have to do ? Or will it run just fine..


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

it will be fine.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm probably going with the mud industries snorkle kit myself for my outty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I'm probably going with the mud industries snorkle kit myself for my outty


  


:nutkick:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

polaris425 said:


> :nutkick:


 sorry jon.......

My name is dale............and i am a *lazy mofo!!*
but i promise to get pics up when me and emc do the install....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it's cool. I hear those things are a PITA to snork anyway....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Emc says he has become pretty good as messing with the can ams, so i will definitely be looking him up when install time comes around....by the time i get home i should have a pile of stuff to install on the outty...cant wait!!


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya i started this weekend an man there r a big pain in the ***.. Thanks Guys... for the info..


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Almost have 650 XT snorkel job done just have a couple loose ends to tie up and relocate the radiator & put the plastis back on. !!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did you grab any pics?


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to take some this weekend and put the rest on here...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ so where are the pics???


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Ordered the mud industies kit today!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Ordered the mud industies kit today!!


:bigeyes: :17:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> sorry jon.......
> 
> My name is dale............and i am a *lazy mofo!!*
> but i promise to get pics up when me and emc do the install....lol


 ^^ LIKE I SAID BEFORE!!! I AM A LAZY MOFO!! LOL:bigok:

BUT I'LL GET SOME PICS...I PROMISE! LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: lol I'm just messin w/ ya.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ LIKE I SAID BEFORE!!! I AM A LAZY MOFO!! LOL:bigok:
> 
> BUT I'LL GET SOME PICS...I PROMISE! LOL


you should post up a components list also... "for future reference"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i can't say anything i ordered a kit . was in a hurry to get it ready for duststock so i didnt get any pictures. but i will say that its pretty simple till you get to the pod then its a pita ...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Pinky dont have a power commander or anything though right? ...just snorks and factory exhaust....? Bike seemed like it was running great!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Pinky dont have a power commander or anything though right? ...just snorks and factory exhaust....? Bike seemed like it was running great!


yea just snorks .. but near future will have lte duals and a pc5.. felt pretty salty to me to for factory clutching


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

duststock:haha: thats the truth


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> you should post up a components list also... "for future reference"


 MOST DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## ctbourg87 (Oct 27, 2010)

walker said:


> well i can't say anything i ordered a kit . was in a hurry to get it ready for duststock so i didnt get any pictures. but i will say that its pretty simple till you get to the pod then its a pita ...


i do agree with the pod. That took the longest to get back right.


----------

